# Under or Over when it comes to Gloves or Mitts?



## Cyfer

Just thought I'd ask this question and see what the results are. I know it makes little difference when it comes to warmth or performance. It's more of a preference when it comes to which you prefer, under-glove or over-glove? 

Mine is under glove or mitt, I truly hate over gloves due to having to cram the cuff of your jacket into the gauntlet. To me it seems so weird, like pulling your socks over your pants. Some people argue its easier to get snow in your jacket but I've never had an issue with it. To me an over glove looks bulky and cumbersome, difficult to get on and off, and a pain in the ass in general. 

Again it's preference and I see lots of riders using over gloves but to me I see more skiers using them these days. Still it's how I prefer to ride and I won't buy a glove or mitt these days that isn't designed to go under my jacket cuff.


----------



## Lamps

My wife rides with over gloves combined with pow cuffs in her jacket that hook on the thumb so it's easy to get the sleeve to fit under. 

I wear under gloves and my jacket has Velcro at the cuffs to tighten them onto the gloves.


----------



## Extremo

Under

10 char


----------



## bseracka

I have and use both types. I go by what works best with the cuff on a particular jacket.


----------



## wernersl

I tuck the glove. Velcro on the jacket does just fine hangin on.


----------



## danzo

Depends on the glove I would imagine, since most snowboard jackets have velcro on the cuffs, it could go either way. 

I go over on mine, fits over the cuff nicely. Couldn't imagine going under, unless I got a new glove.


----------



## NWBoarder

My mitts have gauntlets. I use them. I personally find it easier to have them over rather than under. I also find it to be warmer for me since my old under gloves were always popping out of my jacket sleeves and letting snow in.


----------



## rust1d

Over. Have wrist cinch and drawstring on the end of the glove. Will talk again after I get new arc' gloves.


----------



## briancgrs

Under the cuff of the jacket for sure. I can't stand tucking my jacket into my glove...


----------



## Triple8Sol

Under gloves/mitts with wrist gaiters.


----------



## J.Schaef

Triple8Sol said:


> Under gloves/mitts with wrist gaiters.


This.

moreletters


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Triple8Sol said:


> Under gloves/mitts with wrist gaiters.


This, don't always use the gaiters though. But I hate tucking my jacket in.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Under glove all the way. I love my Burton AK Stagger jacket because it has heavy duty thumb loops that go over your gloved thumb. Can't beat it for pow protection.


----------



## extra0

my shitty jacket doesn't have wrist gaiters or thumb loops. In powder, snow gets in my gloves if I wear them under. I agree, though, gauntlets over the sleeve look really dorky, but it works better for me in pow, so that's what I do....but only in pow


----------



## spacemanspiff

under all the way.


----------



## crash77

under for me


----------



## danzo

After a glove and jacket upgrade, I've resulted in going under from over and it's become apparent that it's just a quicker way to get suited.


----------



## LuckyRVA

I have both. Aesthetically, the under gloves look better. I find that both are easy to put on. If I'm riding with my over gloves (mitts) I cinch down my jacket cuffs tight and the gaunlet slides right over everytime.


----------



## Casual

Prefer under.


----------



## ShadowCloud04

I wear them under with my jackets cuff adjuster through the string that is attached to my glove. that way I can just pop my gloves off and let them hang if i want to change a song or something.


----------



## jliu

extra0 said:


> my shitty jacket doesn't have wrist gaiters or thumb loops. In powder, snow gets in my gloves if I wear them under. I agree, though, gauntlets over the sleeve look really dorky, but it works better for me in pow, so that's what I do....but only in pow


Wrist gaiters are a love hate thing. A lot of the higher end jackets actually dont have them. Yes, they may stop the snow initially...but when they get wet..they can actually become more annoying. I think the key is having a long cuff glove.

And agreed that putting gauntlets over your sleeves works better but looks dorky...haha. All the pros sport it under...so that must be the right way!


----------



## aStoopidMonkey

I usually go one under, one over in case I need to take a glove off or something.


----------



## Tony

I have had fine success with over and a synch, although I feel a lot has to do with the jacket. Right now I'm wearing a NorthFace Dolomite jacket and that thing has more ways to hook additional gear on to keep snow out than i know what to do with.

But another reason I like the over is because it seems to go with the grain of when my hands go through snow.


----------



## Deacon

I didn even wear a jacket all of feb or march. So I guess they were over the cuffs of my hoodie.


----------

